# Best/Favorite Flats Skiff



## sparrfish (May 14, 2007)

whats the best flats skiff in your opinion if money was no option
Ranger Banshee, Maverick Mirage, Beavertail B2, East Cape Canoe Company Lostmen, or another not listed


----------



## Tony Moore (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't know much about the boats on your list but I love my 14.5 Cat from Shoalwater.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

If money is no object, Lake and Bay is untouchable IMHO.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

There is really no answer to this, but you have a good list going there. I'm biased towards Beavertail of course. Left off your list is Hells Bay (back in business), Lake and Bay 17 footer, Yellowfin 17 footer, Stiffy Exile and Glades Craft to name a few. Also East Cape has the new Caimen out that looks promising, albeit a tad smaller than I would prefer. 

For a technical poling skiff, money no object, Hells Bay Guide 18, but if you're like a lot of folks and money has some meaning, Beavertail.


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

I'd put my Maverick HPX-T up against any of them. I've fished (and poled )from a lot of technical poling skiffs and would not trade the HPX-T for any of them.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

My favorite is one that someone else owns and has been kind enough to invite me out for a trip, preferably with them poling.


----------



## beavertailrep (Apr 19, 2007)

I guess I would have to say I'm partial to the Beavertail since they have put one in my hands and I have a stake in each one sold here in Texas. I've also had the opportunity own and/or operate many that have been mentioned. The question here is too vague in my opinion. How about poling ability, zero hull slap, draft, hole shot, storage, smoothness and dryness of ride, construction & finish, options, customer service from mfg. Price shouldn't always jurisdict which is the best product. Like I always say "Just try before you buy."


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Look for something new "soon" from Beavertail as well.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Stuart said:


> Look for something new "soon" from Beavertail as well.


So what's new from Beavertail? I'm real close to ordering a B2, but if there is something new coming out in the next 2 or 3 months, I'd like to know about it.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Gottagofishin said:


> So what's new from Beavertail? I'm real close to ordering a B2, but if there is something new coming out in the next 2 or 3 months, I'd like to know about it.


Really don't know. Only thing Jim said was that there was a lot of "exciting stuff" going on at the shop and he would let me know as as soon as he could. I took that to mean a new model, but maybe not. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## beavertailrep (Apr 19, 2007)

Gottagofishin,

I've been rep'ing the skiffs for year and a half and have had the opportunity to run everything in the Beavertail line up. I'm currently in an Osprey tunnel. If you would like to set up a demo ride or just get an insight into the difference in each model give me a shout. I can be reached at 361 960-5011.

Randy


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

beavertailrep said:


> Gottagofishin,
> 
> I've been rep'ing the skiffs for year and a half and have had the opportunity to run everything in the Beavertail line up. I'm currently in an Osprey tunnel. If you would like to set up a demo ride or just get an insight into the difference in each model give me a shout. I can be reached at 361 960-5011.
> 
> Randy


Before I bought my boat last year, I think I tested the Bare Bones you had for a while. You probably pushed the limits more in that thing than I have mine. What is your feel for what it will run in vs the new tunnel?


----------



## beavertailrep (Apr 19, 2007)

I'll plead the 5th as to what I've done in company boats, just kidding. The tunnel is amazing for ultra shallow operation. In my opinion its jumping a little shallower then your B.B. but there is no comparison as to how shallow it will run. Quoting Jim "It will run as shallow as your brave enough to go". I've done it. With tunnel un-vented its shallow water performance is scary. You also don't feel like your tearing up the bottom if your pushing it a little on entering/exiting some of those shallower flats.


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

beavertailrep said:


> I'll plead the 5th as to what I've done in company boats, just kidding. The tunnel is amazing for ultra shallow operation. In my opinion its jumping a little shallower then your B.B. but there is no comparison as to how shallow it will run. Quoting Jim "It will run as shallow as your brave enough to go". I've done it. With tunnel un-vented its shallow water performance is scary. You also don't feel like your tearing up the bottom if your pushing it a little on entering/exiting some of those shallower flats.


Pleading the fifth . . . wouldn't be the first time, won't be the last. . .

Just kidding, I fish with randy regularly and he is the best shallow water captain I have ever seen. He can tell you about a boat's limits, and he takes impeccable care of his boats, so believe you me, you don't want to push beyond his recomendation.

My real question to Randy (since the thread is about which skiff is the best) is how does the new tunnel affect manueverabilty and ride. I know in my old boat (sorry shallowgal, it was an SS), if you needed to turn, you needed to draft a left a letter to your senator because it took an act of congress to get it going the other direction. Would be curious to know how the design coupling affects the ride.


----------



## beavertailrep (Apr 19, 2007)

Honestly I haven't noticed any affects in handling. We have lost some speed but the smooth dry ride is still there.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Randy,

I'll probably give you a call over the xmas break. I need to get through the next three or four weeks at work before I can really give this some time.

I talked to Jim a couple of weeks ago and he mentioned that when I was ready, he had a rep in the area. I keep going back and forth between the B2 and Osprey but am leaning toward the B2 simply for the extra room in the cockpit. I'd rather have extra room for another ice chest than the extra storage of the console.

I do have one question. The boat will live in a lift. I know it's not self bailing, so is there a way for the cockpit to drain without the pump under the seat? I don't want to leave the battery on.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

If it's on a lift, why not just pull the bilge plug so that it will drain on its own. Of course you won't want to forget to put it back in when you drop it down again. But, in any case you'll want a bilge pump installed with an automatic float switch. I assume that's standard equipment anyway.


----------



## BlueDog (Sep 4, 2005)

I would not trade my Banshee for anything!!!! Poles ankle deep with 3 big boys, runs shallower than should be allowed and is dryer than any other skiff I have been in. 

Steven


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Bruce J said:


> If it's on a lift, why not just pull the bilge plug so that it will drain on its own. Of course you won't want to forget to put it back in when you drop it down again. But, in any case you'll want a bilge pump installed with an automatic float switch. I assume that's standard equipment anyway.


Yeah, there is a auto pump in the splashwell. Like Bruce says, just leave your plug out and everything will drain out nicely. You can plug the bilge/splashwell from the inside while sitting in the boat, since plugging from the outside would be tuff while hanging in a sling.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Stuart said:


> Yeah, there is a auto pump in the splashwell. Like Bruce says, just leave your plug out and everything will drain out nicely. You can plug the bilge/splashwell from the inside while sitting in the boat, since plugging from the outside would be tuff while hanging in a sling.


Thanks. From the pics, I couldn't tell whether there was a way for the cockpit to drain into the bilge. It looked like the pump in the splashwell was the only way out.


----------



## hellonwater (Dec 17, 2005)

Left a couple of boats off this list Hell's Bay and Gordan, lets be fair and add all to list and you know which one I'd vote for


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

hellonwater said:


> Left a couple of boats off this list Hell's Bay and Gordan, lets be fair and add all to list and you know which one I'd vote for


True. But it's still a tie between the Beavertail, and all the others (not that this is a statistically significant sample). I've fished off of both and both are stable, quiet platforms that will pole through ankle deep water. The owners of both rave about them.

Beavertail is probably getting the edge based on the cost differential. I'm thinking pretty hard about going that way myself.


----------

